# Μυτιλήνη το 1980 - παρατσούκλια



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 1, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Οταν έμενα στη Μυτιλήνη το 1980, είχα πολλούς φίλους που ήταν σπουδαστές. Πώς λέγεται η παιδαγωγική ακαδημία εκεί; Είναι στο διαδίκτυο;

Οι φίλοι μου έλεγαν τους ντόπιους γκαζμάδες – μήπως ξέρει κάποιος γιατί; Μου έκαναν εντύπωση τα πολλά παρατσούκλια των Ελλήνων. Μήπως υπάρχει καλό σχετικό web site; Πότε άρχισαν οι Ελληνες να βάζουν παρατσούκλια σε κάθε πόλη, χωριό και άτομο; Και ποιά είναι η ετυμολογία της λέξης "παρατσούκλι";

Οι φίλοι μου συχνά κορόιδευαν τις διαφημίσεις της τηλεόρασης. Στο Μιχάλη τού άρεσε να απομιμείται μια διαφήμιση που είχε σαν σλόγκαν «Το θέμα είναι ο θόρυβος». Ποιά εταιρεία χρησιμοποιούσε αυτό το σλόγκαν και τί προσπαθούσε να πουλάει;

Με την ευκαιρία, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια με τη λέξη «σκερβελές», μια λέξη που την αγαπούσαν πάρα πολύ οι φίλοι μου.

Με χαιρετισμούς

Σάιμον


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, Σάιμον, και καλή χρονιά σε όλους τους Λεξιλόγιους.

Απ' όσο ξέρω, τη Μυτιλήνη τη λένε Γκασμαδία ή Κασμαδία οι φαντάροι που υπηρετούν εκεί, επειδή η στρατιωτική ζωή εκεί έχει πολύ σκάψιμο, σκάβουν ορύγματα. Όπως τον Έβρο τον λένε Γκατζολία. Και από την Γκασμαδία, γκασμάδες οι κάτοικοι.

Η συνήθεια για παρατσούκλια στα άτομα είναι πολύ παλιά, στα χωριά όλοι έχουν (ή είχαν) παρατσούκλι.

Τη διαφήμιση "το θέμα είναι ο θόρυβος" αν θυμάμαι καλά την είχε μια εταιρεία που έφτιαχνε συρόμενες πόρτες για βεράντες.


----------



## Aeriko (Jan 2, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και από εμένα! 

Τα παρατσούκλια ήταν πολύ συνηθισμένα στο παρελθόν και σε ένα βαθμό εξακολουθούν να είναι πολύ συνηθισμένα και σήμερα σε διάφορα ελληνικά χωριά. Για παράδειγμα, στο χωριό του πατέρα μου, στη νότια Κέρκυρα, όλοι οι κάτοικοι έχουν παρατσούκλια (τουλάχιστον οι άνδρες). Μάλιστα, αρκετοί από αυτούς είναι γνωστοί με το παρατσούκλι τους, ενώ αν κάποιος τους ζητήσει με το όνομά τους, δεν τους γνωρίζει κανένας. 

Η συνήθεια αυτή εξυπηρετεί έναν καθαρά πρακτικό σκοπό: σε μικρούς τόπους συνηθίζεται (δεν γνωρίζω το λόγο) οι κάτοικοι, συγγενείς και μη, να έχουν δυο-τρία οικογενειακά επίθετα μόνο (γνωρίζω φίλη, της οποίας οι γονείς και όλοι οι παππούδες έχουν το ίδιο επίθετο, από τη μεριά της μητέρας και του πατέρα, επί τουλάχιστον 3 γενιές!). Οπότε, συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά να υπάρχουν στο ίδιο χωριό πολλά άτομα, άσχετα μεταξύ τους ή και συγγενείς, με το ίδιο όνομα, το ίδιο επίθετο και το ίδιο πατρώνυμο. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση παρεμβαίνει και ο σκωπτικός χαρακτήρας των Ελλήνων και αρχίζουν να προβάλλουν διάφορα παρωνύμια.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

Τα τοπωνυμικά παρατσούκλια τα μαθαίνει κάποιος μόλις πάει στρατό (για ορισμένα από τα παρατιθέμενα έτυμα διατηρώ μικρή επιφύλαξη διότι γνωρίζετε τι ισχύει με τους θρύλους κ.τ.ό.). :)

Αθηναίος = γκάγκαρος
Αναπλιώτης = κωλοπλένης (πλένονταν στις τουρκικές τουαλέτες)
Αργίτης = πράσο, πρασάς (διότι έτρωγαν το πράσο με το οποίο χτυπούσαν το γαϊδούρι τους)
Αρκάς = σκόρδο, σκορδάς (τοπικό προϊόν)
Αρκάς (Τεγεάτης) = αβγοζύγης (επειδή πρώτοι αυτοί πουλούσαν τα αβγά βάσει του μεγέθους τους — ενν. των αβγών)
Αρτινός = νεραντζόκωλος (τοπικό προϊόν)
Βολιώτης = Αυστριακός (σχετική ιστορία, έχει σχολιάσει και ο sarant)
Γιαννιώτης = παγουράς (λέγεται ότι πήγαν να αδειάσουν τη λίμνη των Ιωαννίνων με παγούρια)
Εβρίτης = γκατζόλης, γκάτζολος (και η ιστορική αμαξοστοιχία 604 ΕΒΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ καλείται Γκάτζος Εξπρές)
Καλαματιανός = σύκο, σωματέμπορας
Κοζανίτης = σούρδος (πιθ. λατ. surdus=κουφός για τον πονηρό που κάνει ότι δεν ακούει), γιαπράκι (τοπικό έδεσμα)
Κορίνθιος = Λαΐδα (εταίρα της αρχαιότητας)
Κρητικός = πέτσακας (η λημματογράφηση στο slang.gr δεν δίνει ετυμολογία), σβούρος (ομοίως)
Κώος = μπόχαλος
Λαρισαίος = τυρί (τοπικό προϊόν), πλατύποδας (δηλ. καμπίσιος, επομένως χωρίς καμάρα στο πόδι)
Λέσβιος = γκασμάς (εξηγήθηκε ήδη παραπάνω)
Λιβαδιώτης = καβουράς (λέγεται ότι γκρέμισαν μια γέφυρα για να σώσουν ένα καβούρι, πρβλ. _παγουράς_ στους Γιαννιώτες)
Ορχομενίτης = βλασταράς (ενασχόληση με οπωρικά)
Πατρινός = μινάρας (τοπική βρισιά)
Πρεβεζάνος = σαρδελάς (διότι λέγεται ότι βάζουν τις σαρδέλες στο κλουβί)
Ρόδιος = τσαμπίκος (τοπικό όνομα)
Σερραίος = ακανές (τοπικό λουκούμι)
Τρικαλινός = κασέρι (τοπικό προϊόν), σακαφλιάς


----------



## curry (Jan 3, 2009)

Aeriko said:


> Τα παρατσούκλια ήταν πολύ συνηθισμένα στο παρελθόν και σε ένα βαθμό εξακολουθούν να είναι πολύ συνηθισμένα και σήμερα σε διάφορα ελληνικά χωριά. Για παράδειγμα, στο χωριό του πατέρα μου, στη νότια Κέρκυρα, όλοι οι κάτοικοι έχουν παρατσούκλια (τουλάχιστον οι άνδρες). Μάλιστα, αρκετοί από αυτούς είναι γνωστοί με το παρατσούκλι τους, ενώ αν κάποιος τους ζητήσει με το όνομά τους, δεν τους γνωρίζει κανένας.



Και κάτι που μου είχε φανεί πολύ περίεργο στην Κέρκυρα, την πρώτη φορά που είδα τις ανακοινώσεις για τις κηδείες. Σε παρένθεση, δίπλα από το όνομα του μακαρίτη, βάζουν το παρατσούκλι του! Για να μην μπερδευόμαστε προφανώς... Και να προσθέσω ότι παρατσούκλια έχουν όλοι οι Κερκυραίοι που ξέρω - και οι πιο πολλοί μένουν στην Πόλη!


----------



## Aeriko (Jan 4, 2009)

curry said:


> Σε παρένθεση, δίπλα από το όνομα του μακαρίτη, βάζουν το παρατσούκλι του! Για να μην μπερδευόμαστε προφανώς...



Βέβαια, γιατί αν υπάρχουν πολλοί με το ίδιο ονοματεπώνυμο, πρέπει να διαβάσεις τα ονόματα από όλο το σόι για να καταλάβεις ποιος είναι ο νεκρός. Ενώ με το παρατσούκλι, το πρόβλημα λύνεται! 

Στην Πόλη της Κέρκυρας, να πω την αλήθεια, δεν έχω αντιληφθεί να υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά παρατσούκλια. Αντίθετα, εδώ αναφερόμαστε κυρίως με το επάγγελμα. Για παράδειγμα, υπάρχει στην περιοχή όπου μένω ένας και μοναδικός Λάκης. Ε, λοιπόν, όποτε πω "πάω στο Λάκη", με ρωτάνε πάντα "σε ποιο Λάκη;" (λες και υπάρχουν 300...). Πρέπει να πω ότι "πάω στο Λάκη το τσαγκάρη" για να καταλάβουν ποιον εννοώ!!!


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 7, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

Το «κωλοπλένης» έχει ενδιαφέρον. Οι Μουσουλμάνοι θεωρούν βρωμιάρηδες τους «Φράγκους» για μερικούς λόγους των οποίων οι κυριότεροι είναι το ότι τρώνε χοιρινό (όταν η πεθερά μου μύρισε το Dettol για πρώτη φορά, επειδή δεν της άρεσε η μυρωδιά είπε ότι πρέπει να έχει χοιρινό μέσα!) και το ότι δεν πλένουν τον πισινό τους όταν πάνε στην τουαλέτα. Το περσικό παρατσούκλι για τους «Φράγκους» γενικά είναι كون نشو ku:n nashu:, κυριολεκτικά «αυτός που δεν πλένει τον κώλο του» ή, άμα θέλετε, «μή κωλοπλένης».
Πραγματικά, παρ’όλο που οι δρόμοι στην Τουρκία δεν είναι καθόλου καθαροί, τα σπίτια και οι ίδιοι οι Τούρκοι (ή τουλάχιστον οι Τουρκάλες) είναι πεντακάθαροι.

Υ.Γ. 
1. Να γυρίσω στην πεθερά μου, παρ’όλη την αηδία της για το χοιρινό, όταν επρόκειτο να πάμε στην Αγγλία με το γιο μας, που ήταν τότε δυο χρονών, μας είπε να τον ταΐζουμε πόλυ χοιρινό για το κρύο. Πολλές φορές οι Τούρκοι δείχνουν έναν εκπληκτικό ρεαλισμό.
2. Το "Λάκης" είναι υποκοριστικό για ποιό όνομα;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2009)

2. Μιχάλης - Μιχαλάκης - Λάκης. Όπου Μιχάλης βάλε Άγγελος, Βασίλης και γενικώς όλα τα αντρικά ονόματα με λ στην τελευταία συλλαβή :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2009)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το _Λάκης_ είναι και μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός προσώπου (συν. ο φλώρος, ο μαμόθρεφτος, ο χλεχλές — αλλά και οτιδήποτε άλλο μειωτικό έχουμε στο μυαλό μας). Επίσης συνήθης έκφραση «τσου ρε Λάκη» (είτε επιθετικά είτε περιφρονητικά) — που μου θυμίζει ακαταμάχητα το _τσουρεκάκι_ (άσχετο). :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

Aeriko said:


> Οπότε, συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά να υπάρχουν στο ίδιο χωριό πολλά άτομα, άσχετα μεταξύ τους ή και συγγενείς, με το ίδιο όνομα, το ίδιο επίθετο και το ίδιο πατρώνυμο.


Πρέπει να ήταν γύρω στο 1980, είχαν γίνει δημοτικές εκλογές, και στην Ελευθεροτυπία, στη στήλη των Παραπολιτικών, ο δημοσιογράφος Γιώργος Βότσης σχολίασε ειρωνικά (με υπονοούμενα περί οικογενειοκρατίας) ότι στους Αυλιώτες της Κέρκυρας όλο το δημοτικό συμβούλιο ήτανε Μουζακίτηδες. Προφανώς αγνοούσε το φαινόμενο ο άνθρωπος!


----------



## Aeriko (Jan 8, 2009)

Costas said:


> στους Αυλιώτες της Κέρκυρας όλο το δημοτικό συμβούλιο ήτανε Μουζακίτηδες



Να φανταστώ ότι δεν σχολίασε πόσα άτομα από το δημοτικό συμβούλιο ήταν Σπύροι Μουζακίτηδες... 

Φίλος εξ Αθηνών διορίστηκε καθηγητής σε γυμνάσιο της νότιας Κέρκυρας. "Τι είναι αυτά τα πράγματα", μου λέει, "είναι δυνατόν σε ολόκληρη τάξη να είναι όλοι ή Βλάσσης ή Σαμοΐλης ή Κάντας;" 

Μία άλλη φίλη, στην Τρίπολη αυτή τη φορά, ψηφίζει σε εκλογικό τμήμα όπου δέχονται μόνο Παπαδόπουλους...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2009)

Προσθέτω και τα:
Λιβαδιώτης = καβουράς (λέγεται ότι γκρέμισαν μια γέφυρα για να σώσουν ένα καβούρι, πρβλ. _παγουράς_ στους Γιαννιώτες)
Ορχομενίτης = βλασταράς (ενασχόληση με οπωρικά)


----------

